# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > हिंदी कविताएँ तथा उर्दू साहित्य >  छैंया-छैंया / गुलज़ार

## INDIAN_ROSE22

मुझको इतने से काम पे रख लो...
जब भी सीने पे झूलता लॉकेट 
उल्टा हो जाए तो मैं हाथों से
सीधा करता रहूँ उसको

मुझको इतने से काम पे रख लो...

जब भी आवेज़ा उलझे बालों में
मुस्कुराके बस इतना सा कह दो 
आह चुभता है ये अलग कर दो

मुझको इतने से काम पे रख लो....

जब ग़रारे में पाँव फँस जाए
या दुपट्टा किवाड़ में अटके
एक नज़र देख लो तो काफ़ी है

मुझको इतने से काम पे रख लो...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

तेरी आँखें तेरी ठहरी हुई ग़मगीन-सी आँखें
तेरी आँखों से ही तख़लीक़ हुई है सच्ची 
तेरी आँखों से ही तख़लीक़ हुई है ये हयात

तेरी आँखों से ही खुलते हैं, सवेरों के उफूक़
तेरी आँखों से बन्द होती है ये सीप की रात 
तेरी आँखें हैं या सजदे में है मासूम नमाज़ी
तेरी आँखें...

पलकें खुलती हैं तो, यूँ गूँज के उठती है नज़र 
जैसे मन्दिर से जरस की चले नमनाक सदा
और झुकती हैं तो बस जैसे अज़ाँ ख़त्म हुई हो
तेरी आँखें तेरी ठहरी हुई ग़मगीन-सी आँखें...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कितनी सदियों से ढूँढ़ती होंगी
तुमको ये चाँदनी की आवज़ें

पूर्णमासी की रात जंगल में
नीले शीशम के पेड़ के नीचे 
बैठकर तुम कभी सुनो जानम
भीगी-भीगी उदास आवाज़ें
नाम लेकर पुकारती है तुम्हें
पूर्णमासी की रात जंगल में...

पूर्णमासी की रात जंगल में
चाँद जब झील में उतरता है
गुनगुनाती हुई हवा जानम
पत्ते-पत्ते के कान में जाकर
नाम ले ले के पूछती है तुम्हें

पूर्णमासी की रात जंगल में
तुमको ये चाँदनी आवाज़ें 
कितनी सदियों से ढूँढ़ती होंगी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

इन बूढ़े पहाड़ों पर, कुछ भी तो नहीं बदला
सदियों से गिरी बर्फ़ें
और उनपे बरसती हैं
हर साल नई बर्फ़ें
इन बूढ़े पहाड़ों पर....

घर लगते हैं क़ब्रों से 
ख़ामोश सफ़ेदी में
कुतबे से दरख़्तों के 

ना आब था ना दानें
अलग़ोज़ा की वादी में
भेड़ों की गईं जानें
संवाद : कुछ वक़्त नहीं गुज़रा नानी ने बताया था
सरसब्ज़ ढलानों पर बस्ती गड़रियों की
और भेड़ों की रेवड़ थे
गाना :
ऊँचे कोहसारों के 
गिरते हुए दामन में
जंगल हैं चनारों के 
सब लाल से रहते हैं
जब धूप चमकती है
कुछ और दहकते हैं
हर साल चनारों में
इक आग के लगने से
मरते हैं हज़ारों में !
इन बूढ़े पहाड़ों पर...

संवाद : चुपचाप अँधेरे में अक्सर उस जंगल में
इक भेड़िया आता था
ले जाता था रेवड़ से
इक भेड़ उठा कर वो
और सुबह को जंगल में 
बस खाल पड़ी मिलती।

गाना : हर साल उमड़ता है
दरिया पे बारिश में
इक दौरा-सा पड़ता है
सब तोड़ के गिराता है
संगलाख़ चट्टानों से 
जा सर टकराता है

तारीख़ का कहना है
रहना चट्टानों को
दरियाओं को बहना है
अब की तुग़यानी में
कुछ डूब गए गाँव
कुछ बह गए पानी में
चढ़ती रही कुर्बानें 
अलग़ोज़ा की वादी में
भेड़ों की गई जानें
संवाद : फिर सारे गड़रियों ने 
उस भेड़िए को ढूँढ़ा
और मार के लौट आए
उस रात इक जश्न हुआ
अब सुबह को जंगल में
दो और मिली खालें
गाना : नानी की अगर माने
तो भेड़िया ज़िन्दा है
जाएँगी अभी जानें
इन बूढ़े पहाड़ों पर कुछ भी तो नहीं बदला...

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

न जाने क्या था, जो कहना था
आज मिल के तुझे
तुझे मिला था मगर, जाने क्या कहा मैंने

वो एक बात जो सोची थी तुझसे कह दूँगा
तुझे मिला तो लगा, वो भी कह चुका हूँ कभी
जाने क्या, ना जाने क्या था
जो कहना था आज मिल के तुझे

कुछ ऐसी बातें जो तुझसे कही नहीं हैं मगर
कुछ ऐसा लगता है तुझसे कभी कही होंगी
तेरे ख़याल से ग़ाफ़िल नहीं हूँ तेरी क़सम
तेरे ख़यालों में कुछ भूल-भूल जाता हूँ
जाने क्या, ना जाने क्या था जो कहना था
आज मिल के तुझे जाने क्या...

----------

